# washer spin cycle seems wrong



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds like the way my GE works........


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

That is how my Kenmore works. How long does it spin before it shuts off?


----------



## markm (Jun 3, 2007)

The spin cycle lasts for minutes - long enough for me to get bored watching it; maybe 3 mins?
BUT I was measuring it right now, set it to the spin cycle, and it turned 1/2 a turn and stopped. All the while, you can hear the motor going like it should be spinning, but it is not - just noise. No odor or anything?
Clutch, motor, ???


----------



## tubguy (Nov 10, 2007)

There is a rubber drive that is in between the motor and the mechanism that will fail. I have replaced mine 2 times in 10 years. I don't know if it has failed if it only affects the spinning but I think it does. If you are the handy type you can take it apart yourself. It is involved though. You have to remove the cabinet to gain access. Let me know if you have any further questions

Mike


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

The coupler that tubguy is talking about joins the motor to the transmission.

So if the couple has failed the washer will not agitate either.

The washer will still fill and drain.

Tip the washer back and see if you can see black rubber fragment and white plastic pieces.

To open the cabinet to have a better look you will have to remove the cabinet. Unplug the washer.

To do this you will have to remove the end caps on the control panel.

This will give you access to the two screw, one on each end, to lift the control panel.

Lean the control panel against the wall.

You will then see two brassy looking clips,one in each corner.

Using a flat blade screwdriver release the clips.

Disconnect the lid switch wiring harness.

Open the lid of the washer and grab the inside of the opening and tilt the cabinet toward you and lift at the same time and remove the cabinet.

You know have access to the pump and motor.

If the coupler is bad you will have to remove the pump and motor.

To remove the pump there are two spring clip. You do not have to remove the hoses for the pump just swing it out of the way so you can access the two 1/4 inch screw holding the motor in place. 

Remove the wiring harness to the motor. 

Here is a part number for the coupler 285753 that you can buy at any appliance parts store.


----------

